# Behmor 1600 plus



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello everyone. Sorry don't really post so much these days, difficult with the time difference from Australia now. Anyway just thought I'd check in as I've now entered the world of home roasting. Just tried my first roast. Didn't hit the increase time soon enough and the auto cool kicked in just after first crack so I think they are probably a bit light. Looking forward to giving it another go














Some other beans for colour comparison


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi nice to hear from you. Plenty going on in the Behmor world these days You probably know it but if not take a look at Roaster Thing.com. Ira has moved the Machine on into a different World these days.


----------

